# Completely new to classical music, help?



## Amazian (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey, I'm new here. I'm currently nearly 18 and I feel it is time to broaden my mind and horizons intellectually, and I've been told by many that listening to classical music is an effective way to do this. I started exploring classical music about a year ago, but as I'm so conditioned to commercial 3-minute pop ******** (as most people in society), I find it hard to enjoy on a pleasurable level or a critical level. 

So basically, I'm just posting here in case someone sees this and would kindly tell me how they began listening to classical music, what pieces should be listened to first, and most importantly how to listen to classical music to gain a sense of fulfilment. 

Thanks.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I would recommend the biggest bargain for newbies... Go to Amazon and search in the MP3 downloads department for "rise of the masters". These are massive box sets by composer of essential pieces in first class performances for less than the price of one super bargain CD. Tons of great stuff. The "big box" sets are great too, and the "99 Most Essential" series by composer are very good to fill in a few composers not in the rise of the masters series. Try Mendelssohn, Grieg and Dvorak sets first. You'll be glad you did.

http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1345858... the masters,p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I didn't get into classical music until I was 28, although I had various other musical manias before then. The biggest obstacle to getting into classical music (in my opinion) is getting used to listening to music without lyrics and music that is loooong. I would suggest reading a book like 'Dummies Guide to Classical Music'. It is very user friendly, comes with an introductory CD and will stimulate interest in the subject by explaining a lot of things that may be confusing to a beginner. I also really enjoyed Goulding's 50 Greatest composers and their 1000 Greatest Works as the next step up from that. Talk Classical has some great lists of recommended works, so it's always a good idea to look in that thread for ideas. It will take a bit of patience to adjust, but it is well worthwhile. 

If you are seeking to 'broaden your intellectual horizons', classical music isn't a magic ingredient that will do that, though it is extremely laudable that you want to. Classical music, in my opinion, is attractive to people who enjoy analysing things. Many intellectual people thrive on problem solving and pattern recognition, something that is very helpful in getting the most out of classical music. If you are serious about developing yourself intellectually, I suggest reading and learning as much as you can about the world by reading in all sorts of subjects, not just classical music. Every day is a joy to the inquisitive mind.  I wish you the best of luck and hope to see you around the forum!


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Amazian said:


> So basically, I'm just posting here in case someone sees this and would kindly tell me how they began listening to classical music


Similar reasons to you in that it was a choice rather than something I was initially attracted to, although it was motivated by myself rather than anyone else (a general realisation that the 'high arts' had something to offer which I was missing out on).



> what pieces should be listened to first


Some pieces I immediately liked were Beethoven symphonies #5-7 and piano sonatas #8, 13, 26; Chopin nocturnes and ballades; Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique; Bach's Passacaglia and Fugue for organ; Mozart symphony #40 and piano concerto #20; Prokofiev piano sonatas #6, 7 and piano concertos #2, 3; Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_; Holst's_ Planets Suite_. Also popular for beginners: Rachmaninoff piano concertos #2,3; Tchaikovsky ballet music and symphony #6; Debussy piano music; Dvorak symphony #9. Probably you will like some of this, dislike other bits and just not get the rest at all. Whatever. Youtube related videos tab is maybe your best friend. If you like something, listen to other works by the same composer and try to find out who else wrote similar stuff. Half the problem is getting used to the idiom so listen to lots and don't be put off if you don't like things, move on for now.

Bigshot's CD recommendations look good, although I would suggest Beethoven as a first choice.



> and most importantly how to listen to classical music to gain a sense of fulfilment.


Listen to it a lot and give it your complete attention while listening. You'll get used to it, your tastes will expand, things which strike you as comical or absurd at first will come to seem normal as long as you listen sympathetically. Your attention span will increase, you will be able to listen to less immediately appealing music etc etc. There is no magic listening mode that can be described to you.

Edit: If you don't mind spending a bit of money, get this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Listen...1760/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1345865629&sr=8-1 (it's short and cheap). Copland was one of the great composers of the last century. The thing you may find most useful about this is the explanation of musical forms (the way works are 'arranged', like the plot of a book); I found an understanding of them made listening to longer works much easier.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Some random tidbits of advice:

1) When you listen to music, only listen to music. Don't be reading a book, or playing a game, or doing anything else that will be requiring your focus (fyi, I am guilty of all of this - but when I truly want to explore a work, I make sure I give it my full attention). If you don't give your full attention to the music, you will miss out on its intricacies, all its little details. You will appreciate classical music a lot more if you allow yourself the opportunity to absorb its depth. Just *listen*. Listen to the various melodies. Pay attention to the rhythm. Listen to the different instruments. Listen to how all of it interacts together. You could have different instruments playing different melodies at the same time (counterpoint), and somehow the end-result is better than if you took each melody on its own. It's the little details that make the music so wonderful.

2) Let curiosity get the best of you! If you hear a piece from a composer you enjoy (eg. Beethoven, let's say), or a certain type of work that you really liked (for example, a violin concerto, or a symphony), just youtube or spotify (or whatever music search tool you want to use) to look for similar works (by composer, or compositional type). Let curiosity get the better of you. The more you explore, the more you will discover.

3) At the end of the day, the best way to appreciate the music is to hear it live - it makes a world of difference. Where I live, the local orchestra has great deals for younger people - you can attend a full concert in a good seat for a low price (around here, it can be 15-20 bucks - a steal!). Take advantage of this while you're young.

Here are some recommendations I found easy to get into:
- Beethoven's 5th and 9th symphonies
- Tchaikovsky's 5th symphony
- Dvorak's 9th symphony

I think these are good starting points.

Oh yeah, and another important thing: interpretation is everything. A performance by a great ensemble vs an average ensemble will make a world of difference.

Also note that 'classical music' encompasses multiple eras that sound vastly different. Baroque and Classical and Romantic and Modern sound very very different. Interpretations will especially make a big difference here. For example, Bach (a Baroque composer, btw) sounds very different in a historically informed performance (HIP) vs a romantic interpretation.

Honestly, I personally found the Baroque and Romantic periods easier to get to. The rest came later.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

If I were you I wouldn't start listening to large works such as full symphonies or operas first. Start with smaller works or single movements of larger works. You may not be able to digest the larger works just yet but you'll get there.

I'd start by going on YouTube and listening to samples of pieces by composers from 
Baroque (ex. JS Bach, Handel, Vivaldi), 

Classical (Mozart, Haydn, CPE Bach, Telemann, early Beethoven), 

Romantic (Brahms, Mendelssohn, Wagner, Liszt, Chopin, Schumann, Schubert, Late Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, Dvorak), and 

Modern eras(can't help to much there).
That way you'll get a feel for the style of the music and you can choose which era to begin with.

Then I'd look at TC recommended lists and pick out some works from some of the composers that you sampled that you might like to purchase. I'm sure TC members would be glad to suggest recordings that you can purchase.

Good luck.


----------



## WavesOfParadox (Aug 5, 2012)

I encourage listening to a lot of different styles. Before, I respected classical music, but didn't listen to it because I always thought of Mozart-type music. It wasn't until hearing Stravinsky that I really got into it.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

All excellent advice for a newbie ! Another thing to remember is that often, it takes more than one hearing before you "get" a piece of classical music, unlike pop or Rock etc. If you don't get something the first time you hear it, it doesn't mean you're dumb ; this is just the nature of classical music. 
Some classical works will appeal to ypou the first time you hear them, but others can seem mystifying at first. 
Classical music is much more complex than pop or rock. The harmonies are much more complex, and there is a much more complex structure than pop or rock . Classical music unfolds in time; it's like following a story , and you need to concentrate on it .
This is why recordings are so helpful . If you hear something the first time live, you may not "get" it.
But with recordings, you can get familiar with the music. Try not to make snap judsgments about something the first time you hear it . 
Also, try this excellent book, Classical Music 101, by Fred Plotkin . You can easily get it at amazon.com, or you could check to see if you local library has it . This book explains classical music clearly and without talking down to you .


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Okay, okay, maybe I'm rambling on. But anyway, here are a few videos I found easy to get into.
[note: I am doing a disservice by discussing only short sections of the music - the end-objective is listening and appreciating the entire pieces, as they will greatly augment your appreciation of these individual moments too]

[caution: I have no musical theory background, so I can only describe music by how it makes me feel]





This is the intro to Schubert's 9th Symphony. Just listen to the pleasant first few minutes. The horn introduces the main melody at the very beginning. Then the woodwinds take over the melodic, while the strings accompany it in pizzicato (the strings are plucked rather than played with a bow). Around the 1 min mark, the transition to the cello melody is seamless, still with some pizzicato by the other strings. There is a brief interplay between cello and woodwings. At 1:30, the brass enters the fray, and then begins its dialogue with the woodwinds. It slowly moves towards 2:35, where the strings somehow seem to hold time in suspension, until the release near 2:50. At this time, the woodwings play the by-now-familiar melody. This time, however, the strings accompany with a different melody, in a magical way that somehow enriches the music infinitely more than if both melodies were played separately, or if they had just been presented in this way abruptly without the introduction of the first melody first. 3:08 is my personal breaking point - it is such a sublime moment. After that, by 3:30 the music has transitioned to another theme (feel free to listen to the entire symphony - I encourage it!)

-----




The last movement of Elgar's 1st Symphony. Just listen to the slow beginning, beautiful, yet building up tension. pay attention to the melodies, as they will be developed later on. At 2:30, the chains are released, and the orchestra ramps up in intensity, until a brief respite at 3:30. Again, try to listen to the various instrument segments playing. 4:30 marks a change in melody, and the build-up begins anew. It gets particularly intense at 4:57 (remember this part - I will reference to it later on). From here, it's build-up upon build-up. You'll hear various sections of the orchestra playing bits of the melody here and there. But the orchestra pushes on, it does not relent. At 7:13, the brass orders a full stop, and the composer regains control of the orchestra and slows it down to a crawl, from where another (slower) build-up restarts at 7:37 [***I must warn you - this part may feature some of the most beautiful music I've ever heard - it leaves me breathless]. A theme repeats a few times, with each new one adding extra layers of orchestrations. First the strings (with a beautiful harp), until finally the brass takes over in a massive way at 8:44. Such a beautiful theme and build-up. BUT, it doesn't end there. The previous tension resumes slightly before 9:00. By the time it gets to 10:45, the melody will remind you of the one in 4:30. 11:14 will remind you of 4:57. However, instead of just proceeding to the next part of the music, this time it follows by majestic brass at 11:20, even again at 11:28 (then the strings repeat that section). I found this section much more impactful due to the previous foretelling. Then, the symphony reaches its final moments. The entire movement is such a glorious finale.

---------------




Mozart's Sinfonia Concertante for Violin & Viola - 2nd movement. The orchestra introduces the movement in the first 30 seconds. It then transitions into the solo violin at 0:32. A beautiful melodic monologue. 1:07 introduces the solo viola (notice the different in tone between the two instruments). The violin replies at 1:42, and it then becomes a dialogue between the two voices. And what a beautiful dialogue! It then transitions into an orchestral intermission at 2:26 (which melts my heart every time! Every time!). I think this piece should be easy to get into. It was the first piece by Mozart that I fell in love with.

--------------





If you want to jump head-first into the pool, you're free to explore Bach - the master of counterpoint. In his Art of Fugue here, just listen to the different melodies conjured up here. It's out of this world!

-------------

I want to finish off with a piece of Vivaldi. I often feel like he's maligned by many. My emphasis here is that interpretation is everything.





VS





In the first video, while it's a nice composition, it feels too restrained. In the second video, the reigns are let loose, and the composition suddenly conjures an intensity and excitement that I never felt at all in the first video (and the tone of the solo violin, oh my!!)

Hope that helps!


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Llyranor said:


> Some random tidbits of advice:
> 
> 1) When you listen to music, only listen to music. Don't be reading a book, or playing a game, or doing anything else that will be requiring your focus (fyi, I am guilty of all of this - but when I truly want to explore a work, I make sure I give it my full attention). If you don't give your full attention to the music, you will miss out on its intricacies, all its little details. You will appreciate classical music a lot more if you allow yourself the opportunity to absorb its depth. Just *listen*. Listen to the various melodies. Pay attention to the rhythm. Listen to the different instruments. Listen to how all of it interacts together. You could have different instruments playing different melodies at the same time (counterpoint), and somehow the end-result is better than if you took each melody on its own. It's the little details that make the music so wonderful.


Great advise from Llyranor. I'd like to add to his advise no. 1. My eyes need something to do while I listen so I either stare at photos or look at trees outside. I even set up a fish tank recently so I can watch them  This forum or playing games usually take away some of my focus from music so I try to avoid if I really want to *listen*


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Who maligns Vivaldi?! Only idiots that think he begins and ends with Four Seasons, not that there's anything wrong with Four Seaons.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

If you're after intellectual status, check out Wagner's "Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg".

"I went to a hockey game last night".

"Oh, I was listening to _'Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg'_".

"Want to go see a broadway show?".

"No thanks, I'd rather go see _'Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg.'_"

"That was some great Mozart last night at the philharmonic!

"Mozart? Peasant. I was at _'Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg.'_"

"I love Puccini"

"Do you also enjoy Justin Bieber? I like _'Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg.'_"


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Great albums (Tried not to put too many albums down though there are a lot more)
Baroque Era
Corelli: Concerti Grossi Op. 6
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
Handel: Concerti Grossi Op. 6

Classical Era
CPE Bach Symphonies (Wq. 183)
Haydn: Sturm und Drang Box Set
Mozart: Late Piano Concertos
Beethoven: Symphonies

Romantic Era
Dvorak: Symphony 9
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
Sibelius: Symphony 5
Schubert Symphony 9
Grieg: Peer Gynt

Post-Romantic and Modern
Debussy: Piano Works
Stravinsky: Firebird Suite and Rite of Spring
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra; Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta; Hungarian Sketches by Bela Bartok, Fritz Reiner and Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1993)
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto 
Shostakovich: Symphonies 5, 7, 10
Schnittke Concerto Grosso 1
Ligeti: The Ligeti Project II (Orchestral Works)


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

WavesOfParadox said:


> I encourage listening to a lot of different styles. Before, I respected classical music, but didn't listen to it because I always thought of Mozart-type music. It wasn't until hearing Stravinsky that I really got into it.


This would be my advice too. The first two pieces I became familiar with when I was a child - simply because my parents/older siblings had them - were Dvorak's _'New World' Symphony_ and Holst's _Planets Suite_, especially _Mars_. Later, I liked Ligeti and Strauss, having heard their work used in the soundtrack to _2001:A Space Odyssey;_ and my English teacher brought in Grieg's _In the Hall of the Mountain King _from the_ Peer Gynt Suite.
_
In other words, I'd heard music mostly from later 19th and 20th century composers before getting to Mozart or Beethoven (though I did eventually listen to and enjoy both!) Having said that, my stepfather had a copy of Bach's _Toccata and Fugue_ which I also liked - though I found it a bit spooky!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Try this:






Australian composer Nigel Westlake's reworking of the theme at the beginning of the finale for the film _Babe_ was what got me into classical music when I was three years old.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> If you're after intellectual status, check out Wagner's "Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg".
> 
> "I went to a hockey game last night".
> 
> ...


But that last one implies that whoever was listening to Wagner enjoys Justin Bieber.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> But that last one implies that whoever was listening to Wagner enjoys Justin Bieber.


Something wrong with liking both?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> Something wrong with liking both?


Yes of course. *Ligeti* is better than both of them.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

For what it's worth - I first realised i liked classical music when I was not much older than you. There was a series of tapes called "100 greatest classics" - which was a nice ragbag of movements, overtures, arias etc - one tape had on it Handel's water music, mozart horn concerto, tchaik dance of the swans - that type of stuff. All tuneful and really nice to a beginner's ears.


----------

